# Lynx Lurking For Lunch



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2015)

Lynx at the zoo shot through a fence with vertical and horizontal straight bars, fence about 1 m away.

shot data:
5D3, 100-400L, @400mm, 1/400, 1/5.6, ISO500, Tv, AI servo, IS on at mode 1, little cropping


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2015)

I posted a second picture from the same visit here 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25647.msg505951#msg505951
There I am looking for an answer to a strange artifact in the background. 
Maybe you've got the answer...


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice shot, Maximilian. Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Maximilian. Well done.


Thank you very much, Click.

I am really happy that I managed to get the whiskers razor-sharp 
It was the best one out of three shots.


----------

